# Allez E5 Standover Height



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Can some one tell me where there measuring from for the standover height ?

Looking at the 54cm and the websites calling for 1140.5mm or 44.9 inches. 

Anyone have a 54cm that can tell me what it is in the middle of the top tube?

Thanks


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I have a 54.... can't find my damn tape measure. LOL.

Once these kids take a nap, I can get out to the garage and grab the tape measure that is out there.


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Find that tape measure yet?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

OK... Here are the stand-over measurements of my 2015 Specialized Allez E5 Smart weld, size 54 frame

Top Tube at Head tube - 31.25"
Top Tube in center - 30.5"
Top Tube at seat post - 28.75"


----------



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

This is great......Thanks TricrossRich!

How do you like your Allez?

It's one of the three I'm looking at buying. The other two are the Trek Emonda ALR6 or the CAAD12 Ultegra 3.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

bjb85runner said:


> This is great......Thanks TricrossRich!
> 
> How do you like your Allez?
> 
> It's one of the three I'm looking at buying. The other two are the Trek Emonda ALR6 or the CAAD12 Ultegra 3.


I love it... there are quite a few threads in this forum about the smart weld Allez frames and I'm a big fan. It is a great bike in terms of bang for the buck. The frame is stiff, light and responsive. That being said, I also know that the Caad10 offers many of those attributes. I've not ridden a caad12 yet, but I would assume it only improves on the caad10's reputation. I have not ridden the Trek either, but I have seen one in person and I was also impressed. The market for higher end aluminum frames is very good right now.


----------

